# why would TSH go up?



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

I was given 100 mcg after TT, then tested 6 wks later and had 1.78 TSH. Endo said it was too high and increased synthroid dosage to 112 mcg-six wks later just had new test and TSH is now higher 2.8--why would that happen?Endo increased dosage today to 125, but I cab't understand why TSH would go up afer increased synthroid. Any ideas??


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sure. Simply, 112 isn't enough.

The longer you are on synthroid, the better (in theory, if it works for you) you'll feel. The better you feel, the more you will do. The more you do, the more synthroid you will need. I would imagine as you've gotten further away from surgery, you are more active and need more replacement medication.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

crimebuff said:


> I was given 100 mcg after TT, then tested 6 wks later and had 1.78 TSH. Endo said it was too high and increased synthroid dosage to 112 mcg-six wks later just had new test and TSH is now higher 2.8--why would that happen?Endo increased dosage today to 125, but I cab't understand why TSH would go up afer increased synthroid. Any ideas??


Has your doctor only run TSH? This would not be a good thing actually.

Read this.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm

The majority of us who no longer have a thyroid do require some T3 supplementation.


----------



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm having this same problem. Was on 150 TSH and levels were like 3.8 so he increased to 175 and my TSH jumped to 12.78. I am now on 200 mcg and will have another level drawn on the 22nd.


----------



## LaHa411 (Aug 2, 2012)

Andros said:


> Dr. Mercola (FREES)
> http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
> FREE T3 explained by Woliner
> http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm
> ...


Thanks for posting! these articles were really helpful ....for the first time I felt like I'm starting to understand all this


----------

